
Tennessee makes community college free for all adults - bane
http://money.cnn.com/2017/05/11/pf/college/tennessee-free-community-college/index.html?iid=surge-story-summary
======
chrisgd
This is great to see. Nashville & Chattanooga have seen a lot of people move
here in the last 2 years, hopefully now some people will be able to benefit
from this.

------
oblib
Good for them. Hopefully this will spread wider.

